# Co je doma, to se počítá.



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, narazil jsem na název filmu Co je doma, to se počítá, pánové. Podle pátrání na internetu se mi zdá, že "co je doma, to se počítá" může být nějaké přísloví. Co to přesně znamená? Film jsem ještě neviděl. Děkuji


----------



## Hrdlodus

Když je něco doma, je to úspěch.
Počítá se to, z čeho je užitek.

Fotbalisté po výhře křičí: "Je to doma!" A mohou počítat body za výhru. Pokud hráli dobře, ale prohráli, mají smůlu a nic se nepočítá.
Ve filmu podvodníci hledají způsoby jak zbohatnout. Každý peníz, který podvodem získají se počítá. Pokud nějaký podvod proběhl dobře, ale nepřinesl peníze, byl zbytečný (nepočítá se).
Důležitý je úspěch a je jedno jak se k němu došlo. Hlavně že je úspěch a pouze úspěchy se počítají. (Jako by se počítal počet úspěchů.)


----------



## Encolpius

Takže, je to přísloví?


----------



## Provensalstinar

Ano, je to něco jako přísloví. Myslím ale, že se začalo šířeji užívat až po natočení zmíněného filmu.

Smysl chápu trochu odlišně než výše Hrdlodus: měli bychom získat pro sebe (domů) co nejvíc (majetku), protože záleží jen na tom, co máme doma a co můžeme spočítat. Nezáleží na tom, jak bezohledným, nemorálním a / nebo protizákonným způsobem to domů dostaneme - počítá se jen to, že to máme doma.

Přísloví má ještě druhou rovinu: neměli bychom zanedbávat ani sebemenší příležitost k získání majetku, protože cokoliv je doma, můžeme si spočítat, hodit do prasátka a nahamounit. Jiným příslovím: lepší vrabec v hrsti než holub na střeše.

Obvykle se to užívá jako způsob ospravedlnění drobných krádeží (převážně, terminologií doby díky Bohu minulé, "rozkrádání majetku v socialistickém vlastnictví") nebo něčeho podobného. Jiné populární heslo v podobném duchu je: "Z cizího krev neteče."


----------



## Hrdlodus

Provensalstinar said:


> ...


 Souhlasím. A zda se to používá až od toho filmu neposoudím, jsem mladší generace.


----------



## jakubisek

Rozhodně se to nepoužívá až od toho filmu! Je to běžné české úsloví a nemá nezbytně něco společného s kradením. (Jedná se prostě o užší specifikaci užití v daném filmu) V naší rodině se to úsloví běžně užívalo po generace (ten film jsem nikdy neviděl). 

Pro mne neznamená nic jiného, než zdůraznění toho, že počítat lze jen s tím, co opravdu je k dispozici (ať už hmotně či obrazně). 

Osobně se domnívám, že pochází z kontextu sklízení úrody (případně sena). Teprve, když je to pod střechou, lze s tím opravdu kalkulovat. Dokud je obilí na poli, seno se suší na louce, nemůžeme si být jisti jeho využitelností, jelikož může přijít déšť na seno, krupobití či zvěř na obilí. 

Zřetelně se senem souvisí také úsloví "A je to v suchu!", které tedy znamená původně "Hurá, už to máme zajištěné (seno je ve stodole). Nejistota je pryč."  Dnešní užívání toho úsloví koneckonců stále znamená nějakou úlevu díky úspěšnému zařízení/vyřízení něčeho, kde bylo spatřováno riziko, že to zařízeno nebude.

Ono "co je doma, to se počítá" prodělalo cesty všelikými kontexty. Nevím, zda tu je nějaký hráč mariáše, ale říkám si, zda tam se také neužívá "doma" ve smyslu vlastního balíku (viz mariášnické úsloví "malá domů", kterému já ovšem nerozumím)


----------



## Hrdlodus

jakubisek said:


> ...


+1



jakubisek said:


> Ono "co je doma, to se počítá" prodělalo cesty všelikými kontexty. Nevím, zda tu je nějaký hráč mariáše, ale říkám si, zda tam se také neužívá "doma" ve smyslu vlastního balíku (viz mariášnické úsloví "malá domů", kterému já ovšem nerozumím)


Tak nejznámější je "malá domů"z fotbalu. Znamená to kop balónu směrem k vlastnímu brankáři. Branka a malá a velké vápno je takový domov týmu a jelikož hráč nechce vsítit, kope malou silou. (V této situaci brankář nesmí na balón sáhnout rukou.)


----------



## ilocas2

Je to prostě boj o přežití.


----------

